# Blood Results on MP's Caber



## username1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Recently there seems to have been some rumors that MP's caber was cialis. I started 650 TPP / 450 NPP about 4 weeks ago. This is my first time on a 19-nor so I'm not sure if that is enough time for my prolactin to go up or not. On my blood test, my prolactin came back at a 7.7.







I've also heard people say that you shouldn't have prolactin sides if you manage your E2. Well, my E2 was a 91.2 so I guess that wouldn't apply to me. I'm on 1mg 3x a week of anastrozle, going to increase this to 1mg ED to see if I can bring it down. 

Like I said, being that it's my first time on a 19-nor I don't know if the 4 weeks is enough time for somebody to see prolactin go up. If I tested too early then let me know when I should test again and I will.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes there has been quite a bit of stir about his Caber not being caber. Its all over the boards.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well fucking great I just bought some a few days ago


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I was gonna say your e is pretty freaking. High.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

U going to test again ?


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 20, 2013)

cialis will make your face and eyes red the day you take it.. plus your dick will be harder than it was when you were 17.. it shouldn't be too hard to figure out if it's cialis..


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well this isnt cool.....


----------



## username1 (Mar 20, 2013)

It sounds like you guys have the wrong idea. I'm on MP's caber. My prolcatin is in range. So that means the caber is LEGIT. If my prolactin wasn't in range then it would mean the caber isn't working.

Now, like I said I don't know if I tested too early or not but, to me I would guess that a month on should be enough time to get tested especially with my E2 out of range, I'm guessing by now I would be seeing an increase in prolcatin if the caber was fake. However, I can get tested again in another 4 weeks.


----------



## username1 (Mar 20, 2013)

My point in posting my blood work on the prolactin was because of people starting rumors without any proof and trying to ruin somebody's business without being able to backup any of their statements with actual proof and just running their mouths. 

Reasons why I think people are confusing cialis for caber:

"In sexuality, the refractory period usually describes the recovery phase after orgasm during which it is physiologically impossible for a man to have additional orgasms. Though generally reported that women do not experience a refractory period and thus can experience an additional orgasm, or multiple orgasms, soon after the first,[1][2] some sources state that both men and women experience a refractory period because women may also experience a period after orgasm in which further sexual stimulation does not produce excitement.[3][4]

While the refractory period varies widely among individuals, ranging from minutes to days,[2][3][4] most men cannot maintain or achieve an erection during this time, and many perceive a psychological feeling of "satiation" and are temporarily uninterested in further sexual activity; the penis may be hypersensitive and further sexual stimulation may even feel painful during this time frame.[1][4] An increased infusion of the hormone oxytocin during ejaculation is believed to be chiefly responsible for the male refractory period, and the amount by which oxytocin is increased may affect the length of each refractory period.[5] Another chemical which is considered to be responsible for the male refractory period is prolactin,[1][6] which represses dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal.[6] Because of this, there is currently an experimental interest in drugs which inhibit prolactin, such as cabergoline (also known as Cabeser, or Dostinex). *Anecdotal reports on cabergoline suggest it may be able to eliminate the refractory period altogether, allowing men to experience multiple ejaculatory orgasms in rapid succession.* At least one scientific study supports these claims,[7] although cabergoline is a hormone-altering drug and has many potential side effects. It has not been approved for treating sexual dysfunction."

Dostinex~Cabergoline 

by Anthony Roberts -- 

Dostinex (Cabergoline) is a dopamine agonist. Dopamine is a chemical, found in the brain, which transmits nerve impulses and is involved in the formation of epinephrine. More likely than not, this is why the Life-Extentionistas are very big on this drug. Dopamine is also released by the hypothalamus, and hormone can inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary, so given all the bad things that we have already seen to be a result of excess. If you use anabolic steroids, Dostinex will help you reduce the chance of any of these prolactin related side-effects. It has actually been shown in numerous studies to have a very high success rate in lowering prolactin and prolactin related conditions and side-effects (1) (2).In fact, for management of hyperprolactinemia and it’s symptoms (got milk?), Dostinex is the preferred treatment in terms of effectiveness as well as having very few undesirable side effects (3). It does this very well for both men and women, it should be noted…almost identically actually (4)

Since it lowers prolactin very efficiently, Dostinex will even get rid sexual dysfunction caused by excess prolactin (5) (which is (anecdotally at least) highly correlative with the use of certain steroids like the Nandrolones and Trenbolones (Deca and Tren). This is great news for everyone who loves Tren and Deca, because those two steroids are really great additions to almost any cycle- but many people avoid using them because of the possibility of them causing impotence (often called “deca dick”). 

Using Dostinex will allow you to include steroids like Tren and Deca in any cycle- and even combine them in the same cycle- without worrying about sexual dysfunction. *In fact…even if you aren’t experiencing any sort of sexual dysfunction, Dostinex will shorten the time you need to recover and gain an erection between orgasms, and can significantly enhance all parameters of sexual drive and function (6).* In other words, if you’re not worried about sexual issues and you take Dostinex anyway…it’ll still help you out in bed. And from what I have heard, it’s well worth the money for that effect."


----------



## g0re (Mar 20, 2013)

I notice when I take his caber, sometimes my nose gets real stuffy..... That is a side effect of caber I believe....


----------



## username1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really dont' see how what I was trying to say got interpreted backwards. I even posted a screenshot of my blood work for prolactin, it says a 7.7 the range is 4.0  - 15.2. That means it's in range.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 20, 2013)

it works..


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

MP Caber is GTG. Your Prolactin numbers are GTG. YES, a short ester like npp can have an affect on your prolactin in four weeks.

This is not bad news, this supports the fact that MP's Caber is Caber.

Which by the way is a dopamine agonist whose Prolactin control can directly influences sexual performance. You are dead on username. You got it- you get it. 

Thanks for posting, now get that 'e' under control - 12.5 mg aromasin eod is the sweet spot for me. You will like aromasin- try it. You need the caber for the nor 19 and the anti 'e' for the test.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Mar 20, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Thanks for posting, now get that 'e' under control - 12.5 mg aromasin eod is the sweet spot for me. You will like aromasin- try it. You need the caber for the nor 19 and the anti 'e' for the test.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



I was on aromasin my last blast at 500mg test a week and at 25mg ED, my E2 was still on the high end in the 40's I believe. So, I figured since I"m increasing my test this time to 650 that my E2 would climb even higher. I didn't want to take more than 25mg aromasin. So, I was either thinking to try low dose letro but, got concerned with estro rebound and decided to stick with anastrozle. I have to increase to 1mg ED looks like, and will retest in about a week and see what happens.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

username1 said:


> I was on aromasin my last blast at 500mg test a week and at 25mg ED, my E2 was still on the high end in the 40's I believe. So, I figured since I"m increasing my test this time to 650 that my E2 would climb even higher. I didn't want to take more than 25mg aromasin. So, I was either thinking to try low dose letro but, got concerned with estro rebound and decided to stick with anastrozle. I have to increase to 1mg ED looks like, and will retest in about a week and see what happens.



Good call on the Letro. Was the aromasin from MP?  Since it is a suicide inhibitor there is no way it was good aromasin with 25mg ed not taking care of any estro from 500mg/ew. Even a "non responder" wouldn't be affected because it reacts and binds with the estro directly. 

Was it MP??

Respect,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Mar 20, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Good call on the Letro. Was the aromasin from MP?  Since it is a suicide inhibitor there is no way it was good aromasin with 25mg ed not taking care of any estro from 500mg/ew. Even a "non responder" wouldn't be affected because it reacts and binds with the estro directly.
> 
> Was it MP??
> 
> ...



Nope, it was RUI. I should probably reorder it from MP and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 20, 2013)

g0re said:


> I notice when I take his caber, sometimes my nose gets real stuffy..... That is a side effect of caber I believe....



Yup happens to me too


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

username1 said:


> Nope, it was RUI. I should probably reorder it from MP and see if I notice a difference.



No offense but I could have told you it wasn't MP. Yes, order from MP and run it at 12.5 eod. It leaves a little E2 in there so you have a range to play with and it has a few other benefits. It's the way to go right now brother.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## RowdyBrad (Mar 21, 2013)

I use MP adex for my TRT research and also used the Caber during a Tren cycle and it worked perfect. Both E2 and Prolactin were within normal ranges. Now my hair thinning briefly, that was another thing...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 21, 2013)

RowdyBrad said:


> I use MP adex for my TRT research and also used the Caber during a Tren cycle and it worked perfect. Both E2 and Prolactin were within normal ranges. Now my hair thinning briefly, that was another thing...



High Brad! This means it's just a matter of time before it's gone anyway. Go hard and get it over with!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 21, 2013)

HI^^^^Unless, of course, you are?


----------



## RISE (Mar 22, 2013)

I've used both caber and cialis, and its night and day on the sides for me.  Caber gives me a lot of stomach gas and makes me feel nauseous, cialis makes me feel like my heart is about to explode when shit starts getting frisky.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 22, 2013)

RISE said:


> I've used both caber and cialis, and its night and day on the sides for me.  Caber gives me a lot of stomach gas and makes me feel nauseous, cialis makes me feel like my heart is about to explode when shit starts getting frisky.



Interesting , cialis has been known to help lower blood pressure.. And it sure has never made my heart race yet


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> Yup happens to me too



This too can happen if Cialis is dosed 25mg or above.


----------



## RISE (Mar 22, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Interesting , cialis has been known to help lower blood pressure.. And it sure has never made my heart race yet



It started happening after a few wks of using I believe.  It's been awhile since I used it but I remember having to stop and calm myself down, but it went away after foreplay.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> This too can happen if Cialis is dosed 25mg or above.



Sorry....the nasal congestion.....


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 22, 2013)

RISE said:


> I've used both caber and cialis, and its night and day on the sides for me.  Caber gives me a lot of stomach gas and makes me feel nauseous, cialis makes me feel like my heart is about to explode when shit starts getting frisky.



The sex with the chic must be insane to deal with all that shit!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> The sex with the chic must be insane to deal with all that shit!



I kept thinking "Uh...no thanks! I'll just wank off."


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sooo lol... Took my first caber cap this morning and I have had a hard-on alll morning off and on


----------



## goodfella (Apr 2, 2013)

I started back on his caber today and have felt like total shit with a throbbing headache that's been lasting all day long. 30 minutes after I take one of his caber caps I instantly get a tent in my pants. This isn't the first time i've ran his caber and have to say I was getting the same feeling before as well (Terrible headache's). Last time I ran his caber I had to drop a compound from the cycle cus I couldn't handle the feeling I would get from his caber which was a real bummer and waste. So idk if this is all normal or not but wut I can say is that it does stop the prolactin nip issues but with a price. Personally, I still find it questionable...


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Apr 2, 2013)

I am running MP Caber and have no complaints. I have some of his Tadalafil and use it on occasion. The feeling I get is completely different. If both were Tadalafil I'd be walking around with a permo hard on. My only complaint is all the caps for the different chems are the same hot pink color it makes packing for a trip a real PITA. If you don't tolerate the caber well give some Prami a try.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have his cialis too, and the Caber kept me up alot longer hahaha
I will re evaluate on Friday on my next does day


----------

